# Looking for a long term rental around Ayamonte - but need internet!



## IanW (Jun 30, 2012)

Hi,

We have decided to relocate to the Ayamonte area for 6 months from say October.

Our problem is trying to find somewhere to rent.

Our issue is that we need to have the internet. Not having it or using a local club wifi is not an option.

Does anyone have any suggestions - or can point me in the direction of local agents who might be able to source properties.

Not sure how good national companies might be - after all in the UK one would approach a local agent usually.

If a) we can live abroad and b) like the area, we would then be looking to purchase a home.

Many thanks for any tips or advice you can offer.


----------



## davexf (Jan 26, 2009)

Hi 

If you pick on a home already connected to a telephone service, then you should be OK; however depending on usage, for six months, a 3G/4G dongle may suffice 

Davexf


----------

